# Best Recipie for Expensive Beans



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Being Christmas and all, I thought I'd treat myself to a bag of Panama Kotowa Geisha from Quarter Horse in brum.










Coming in at 12 quid for 100g though (I know!) I don't want to waste it. The barista recommended an aeropress at 18g for 240ml with a 1.30 plunge and a 2.30 finish. Interestingly he used a metal filter.

Apparently it's quite floral but there are no tasting notes on the bag. I wondered if anyone had any recipes they might recommend.

Cheers


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

That's 5/6 cups of coffee, so 2-2.5 pounds per cup. Try all different methods what you like and compare them?

For me it would be 18g AP with shorter (90s) steep time 20g AP with paper/metal filter, slightly longer blooming (30s instead of usual 20s) time with AP, single cup Chemex with lower temperature (85 degrees) and one with higher (90 degrees). Whatever is left after that... Completely up to you. That's what I would do. I am also looking to pick up few 100g bags from workshops from the Barn (Germany) at Pena next week, so that's a question I would be interested in as well!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! Am definitely keen to try out a range. Thought I might stretch it out a bit and do smaller brews until I get something I like. Found Matt Perger's v60 method with only 12g of coffee.

12g coffee to 200g water

heat water to 96c

medium-fine grind

50 grams of coffee for the bloom, stir well

at 30, add 50g water in an outward spiral

at 1:00, add 100 more grams of water in an outward spiral

tap the v60 to the server to flatten the bed

it should all finish dripping through at once around 2:00.

Gonna give it a go now.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

jtldurnall said:


> Thanks for the advice! Am definitely keen to try out a range. Thought I might stretch it out a bit and do smaller brews until I get something I like. Found Matt Perger's v60 method with only 12g of coffee.
> 
> 12g coffee to 200g water
> 
> ...


Let us know how it turns out.

This got me thinking...despite having recently acquired a fairly expensive HX machine, I doubt that I personally would be inclined to push any of a limited quantity of fine (expensive) beans through it. My Aeropress sits on my desk at work, in its absence I have a V60 at home and this would be my first choice in such a situation, but I think I would go Aeropress if I had one handy. Think I just convinced myself of another purchase - just to be ready, a backup Aeropress.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> Thanks for the advice! Am definitely keen to try out a range. Thought I might stretch it out a bit and do smaller brews until I get something I like. Found Matt Perger's v60 method with only 12g of coffee.
> 
> 12g coffee to 200g water
> 
> ...


I think a perger v60 should finish at about 2m30 based on the video I saw. But as always this is just a guide.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Dude- 13.5 g aeropress 20 min steep. Get son sweetness going!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Finally got around to trying this in a few different methods (Perger's v60 included) and can conclude that the baristas at quarter horse know their stuff. Tasted the best by far in an aeropress, and ended up using their recipe. Huge acidity, once cool it's like drinking ribena!

@syentic I suspect your right. Given that I had such a limited quantity, I didn't experiment with espresso. I was initially disappointed with my attempts at a v60, but the aeropress really got this bean to shine.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

100g bags at £12 a pop ..... I would stay away from espresso ..... for no other reason than it might cost you £15 just to dial the bean in


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Going off at a slight tangent, just interested to know what makes a bean like this so expensive ? Not saying they weren't worth it BTW. Genuine question, not trolling.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Olliehulla said:


> Going off at a slight tangent, just interested to know what makes a bean like this so expensive ? Not saying they weren't worth it BTW. Genuine question, not trolling.


Size of harvest I would guess is the primary reason. Then the score when cupped?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

It'd be interesting to see the cost breakdown....I suspect a healthy margin at the retail end


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Olliehulla said:


> It'd be interesting to see the cost breakdown....I suspect a healthy margin at the retail end


The geishas I've been offered have typically been at least 5x more expensive than usual (good) green prices. The pressure I'd be under to get the profile right really quickly is the thing that puts me off. As a roaster, you're almost certainly going to make much less per pack than on a standard bag of coffee.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The geishas I've been offered have typically been at least 5x more expensive than usual (good) green prices. The pressure I'd be under to get the profile right really quickly is the thing that puts me off. As a roaster, you're almost certainly going to make much less per pack than on a standard bag of coffee.


Out of interest, how many kg do you go through till you hit the sweet spot on a bean, roughly?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

It really does vary, sometimes we get lucky. The quickest we've hit the right profile is after 2 roasts. I.e 6kg. There have been times when I've run maybe 5-6. Most of the time, it's 9kg


----------



## marksandrich (Nov 26, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> Being Christmas and all, I thought I'd treat myself to a bag of Panama Kotowa Geisha from Quarter Horse in brum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try all different methods what you like and compare them?


----------

